

Management Tactic at a Startup - Nimsical
http://blog.halfmoon.ws/what-will-make-sure-we-wont-fail-as-people-focal-points/

======
mlnowak
Interesting. So in a sense focal points are areas of expertise that are
aligned with your company metrics and individual goals. Can you elaborate on a
single metric (app installs or other) that you defined for your company? How
did you choose it? What was the process? Was it hard to stick to only one
metric?

